
Ask HN: E-Mail without a cellphone? - bkcreate
I was recently locked out of my gmail account despite getting my password correct at a semi crucial time. This was despite not having set up 2FA. I am trying to use my cell phone less but if I can&#x27;t use my email without it that might become an issue. Are there any alternative email services that don&#x27;t require you to have an cell phone number?
======
ogdoad
SDF.org doesn't need a phone number.

------
greenyoda
fastmail.com

